# Looking for dog platform



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

I am looking for a dog platform, so the dog can stand on while hunting, something like this:










Any recommendations based on a personal experience?

Thanks


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I saw one the other day on Cabela's. Cabela's: Avery® Ruff™ Dog Marsh Stand


----------

